# body builder 4000 for dogs



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i was at the local feed store this week ( hang out spot for dogs). i had my male with me. my male is 9 months the sale guy there was trying to sale me this supplement body builder 4000 for dogs. has anyone use this before.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Stuff like that is just snake oil. Im a gearhead and its the same as people who put stop leak and other chemicals in their cars, no such thing as mechanic in a can! Or in this case genetics in a pill?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with Odin. Genetics will play the biggest role in how your dogs muscles are defined. Some no matter how much you work them will never have that ripped look. I think giving individual suppliments and vitamins are a better option then these pre made suppliments like bully max ect . You can get the same stuff for a lot less price and no filler in there . JMO, but these are a waste of money.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Waste of money...alot of it is genetic but if you want your dog to have muscles etc then you must put in the work too


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

that whats i was telling the guy that Genetics play a big role in how big a dog will be. But he was trying his best to sale it to me. he said that its like showstopper but better. from looking at my boy ped i dont think he need any help on getting muscles


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

All natural with good diet and exercise is best. If you have good genetics you will have a show stopper. I'm not big on supplementing other then all natural things that are needed but, of course with a good diet you shouldn't really need anything to supplement. So I have to agree with everyone else it is a waste of money.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

See my girl in my sig?? She's well defined and alls she eats is RAW and gets worked 5 days a week. Genetics plays a part but I'm a believer in good excercise because her mom and dad look nothing like my girl. If they worked out with me everyday then maybe they would look more like their daughter LOL! However, I do add probiotics to her diet so that's the only supplement I use. All those muscle building supplements are just crap IMO.


----------



## Brooklyn_Monroe (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah I have to agree, suppliments will only do bare min. My dog is naturally built from constant outdoor activities and a fairly balanced diet.
I personally aside from her normal dog food add rice as a treat and a boiled egg.
Twice a week.


----------

